# Help....Vomiting and Diarrhea



## Kato091607 (Jun 4, 2008)

Last week Kato, my 22 week old pup, was throwing up constantly, had very loose stool, and didnt eat for about 3 days and only drank water...his energy was a little sluggish but thats probably because of the lack of nutrient...i took him to the vet..they gave him his rabies, lime, and booster shots and he said Kato probably drank some water off the street when it rained and thats what upset his stomach...but Kato usually does that and has never gotten sick...so all weekend he ate with a moderate appetite (innova evo red meat)...Yesterday morning he ate all of his food but last night when i got home he vomited once again and it was the same color as the food and had loose stool...I bought him some regular innova for puppy, he loved it, and this morning he seemed to be the same old Kato with wings...what can it possibly be? Innova Evo maybe?!?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He has had his parvo immunization correct? and his de-worming? I would try a second vet if you're not happy with the "he drank dirty water" speal (sounds like crap to me). If his stool is loose and bloodyish I would take him in immediatly, also parvo has a VERY distinct smell (hard to explain but its nasty). ALso sounds like it could be a wormy problem. Those are my suggestions, hope it helps a little.


----------



## Kato091607 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea Kato is up to date with the deworming and the parvo immunization and his stool doesn't have any blood and it smells like his daily stool.....


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

could he have got into anything i would take him into the vet for some test


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Had you just started feeding the innova evo? or had you just opened a new bag of it when Kato started getting sick? It could be the food we had all the trouble last year with bad food. If he is doing better with the puppy food I would stick with that.

I will keep Kato in my thoughts.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very possible it could have been the high protein in EVO especially if he seems better on other food


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

MPRO112 said:


> Very possible it could have been the high protein in EVO especially if he seems better on other food


Good observation. I know little about nutrition requirements and the effects of overkill but I would definitely stop that feed and stick with the puppy feed. At least you can rule it out if nothing else.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, there is nothing worse than seeing your baby upchuck and poop then having an authority figure "the vet" unconvincingly tell you some HS! Coccidiosis is also similar to parvo too. Try giving her gatorade to drink to replenish her electrolytes until she quits the barfing. Good luck and I will keep your pup in my thoughts.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

well iknow this is going to sound weird but if you give your dog a half of a table spoon of cand pumpkin it works wonders. keelah had this problem the other day and i gave it to her and it stoped right away and now she is fine.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Also try TYLAN - this stuff really helps with the stools, this is another great product for livestock that works on canines.


----------

